# firetreated cedar



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

any information on cedar fire treated shingles that they do not last as long as un fire treated ones...


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

They painted over the ones I did on some Hardees Restaurants many years ago, so I don't know if that helped prolong their life, but they are still on the Mansard Roof 22 years later and are staying in great shape, but they were also Heavies.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never heard they don't last as long. I think the problem with cedar usually is ventilation. Heck the problem with most roofing usually is ventilation.

My oldest cedar roof is less than 10 years old so I can't say much about my own installs, however from the ones I have torn off I'd say it's about the same ammount of time.


----------

